# Is August considered a mid or late month?



## jaden_d (Jan 6, 2016)

I was born in 2002 (August) and I don't know if I should say I was born in mid 2002, because people usually think of June or July, and if I said late 2002, people would think I was born in October-December and I'm in 7th grade, even though I'm in 8th grade.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Mid-year if you divide the year up into thirds.

Late if you divide the year in half.


----------



## TheFriendlyCyclist (Jan 9, 2016)

I'd personally say mid-late, not really mid but not really late. Kind of in the middle.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

Early
January
February
March
April

Mid
May
June
July
August

Late
September
October
November 
December

So August of 2002 would be considered Mid-2002.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

jaden_d said:


> I was born in 2002 (August) and I don't know if I should say I was born in mid 2002, because people usually think of June or July, and if I said late 2002, people would think I was born in October-December and I'm in 7th grade, even though I'm in 8th grade.


It depends totally on the reference point. You could just say you were born in August 2002.


----------



## Booksnob (Jan 18, 2016)

I would describe it as late-mid. ;-)


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Definitely mid.


----------



## Christian Exodia (May 28, 2014)

Divide it up into seasons. August is the last Summer Month. Divide it into thirds, August is last of the second third. In half, August is on the first half of the second half. It's more prudent to divide it into seasons or thirds, because, besides in proximity, what do the months in the halves have in common with each other? You break up the summer months into both halves.

It's definitely a mid, if late-mid, month.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Technically, I'd go with "mid," however, personally, I'd skip the "early-mid-late" and just say the year, unless there's some compelling reason to qualify it.


----------



## honeyybells (18 h ago)

I would say the summer of 2002


----------

